# 1982 Sidewinder 5 speed



## hm. (Mar 5, 2019)

I bought a stripped ladies 1980 cruiser frame about a year ago when the seller asked me if I wanted a free bike frame. 

Turns out the frame was 1982 Sidewinder 10 speed.  Pretty much missing everything.. and that seems to be a lot of hard to find or pricey stuff for this year!

 The chrome bmx handlebars, chrome fork, flashy gold anodized aluminum rims, calipers and the rest.. all gone!  Im sure it was parted to build a nice klunker..lol








It does have a cool local bike shop sticker though..

.. reading up a little here and there on these bikes, looking at pictures and ads. Quite a few things missing on this one..hmmm maybe collect the missing stuff slowly..


----------



## hm. (Mar 5, 2019)

..then I found this 82.. Its not a 10 speed.. but a pretty clean 5 speed.


----------



## hm. (Mar 5, 2019)

Has the original to the bike Schwinn Studded Balloon tires


----------



## hm. (Mar 5, 2019)

And


----------



## hm. (Mar 5, 2019)

few more


----------



## unregistered (Mar 5, 2019)

Nice job! These are very cool bikes!


----------



## mrg (Mar 5, 2019)

I think the 5 spd. is the best riding version by far!, to bad someone robbed the seat but the rest looks in great condition, probable owned by a old man that didn't thrash it and put a more comfortable seat.


----------



## hm. (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes! I just wanted to try out the 10 speed version since ive never owned a 10 speed but this 5 speed rips!


----------



## hm. (Mar 6, 2019)

The original owner was about 10 years older than me, guessing around mid fifties or so. He said he has the owners manual with some other paperwork and the receipt from the schwinn shop when he bought it new. I noticed the seat after I got the bike home.. will have to ask him about that when I hear back from him on the paperwork.


----------



## hm. (Mar 6, 2019)

Just spoke with the original owner of the bike, he said nothing was changed out since he bought it new from the schwinn shop. I have no reason to doubt him on that. Maybe switched out or robbed by someone working at the shop..who knows?? There are some numbers on the bottom of the seat ? and a 82 date stamp on the seat post.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 6, 2019)

Sweet ride.


----------



## hm. (Jul 6, 2019)

still one of my favorite riders


----------



## Artweld (Jul 7, 2019)

hm. said:


> Just spoke with the original owner of the bike, he said nothing was changed out since he bought it new from the schwinn shop. I have no reason to doubt him on that. Maybe switched out or robbed by someone working at the shop..who knows?? There are some numbers on the bottom of the seat ? and a 82 date stamp on the seat post.View attachment 959969
> 
> View attachment 959970
> 
> ...



Here's one that I sold a few years ago showing the correct style seat 



















Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artweld (Jul 7, 2019)

Artweld said:


> Here's one that I sold a few years ago showing the correct style seat View attachment 1027348View attachment 1027349View attachment 1027350View attachment 1027351View attachment 1027352View attachment 1027353View attachment 1027354View attachment 1027355View attachment 1027356
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



A few more pics. Last pic shows the new owner that the sidewinder was sold to 

















Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hm. (Aug 29, 2019)

Still in the line up and out and about getting some good use. The original Schwinn Studded Balloon gumwalls are hanging in the garage while Im running snakebellies for now but will be changing them out soon.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 14, 2019)

Just wanted to throw a pic of my 82 Sidewinder into this thread. It's still all original except for the grips that I replaced because the originals were dry rotted.

First pic is how I got it from the original owner, second pic is after a complete tear down and restore.


----------



## hm. (Sep 16, 2019)

Xlobsterman said:


> Just wanted to throw a pic of my 82 Sidewinder into this thread. It's still all original except for the grips that I replaced because the originals were dry rotted.
> 
> First pic is how I got it from the original owner, second pic is after a complete tear down and restore.



Yes sir! Thats a sweet bike for sure and Im lovin it too. Still looking for that complete ten speed but havent seen anything close to nice like yours yet.
I have collected some parts though my ten speed sidewinder frame is still hanging in the garage.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 16, 2019)

If the rear gear cassette on a 5 speed is the same as a 10 speed, all you might need to do is add a two gear casette crank and derailer to your bike.


----------



## hm. (Sep 16, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> If the rear gear cassette on a 5 speed is the same as a 10 speed, all you might need to do is add a two gear casette crank and derailer to your bike.






That is a good idea. I was thinking the 5 speed casette may be the same.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 16, 2019)

I have an 84 Cruiser 5 that i really enjoy.  I also have a 21 speed "Asian" Schwinn that i bought a number of years ago because of the hills around here.  I've found that the 5 speed Cruiser 5 is just zs good as the 21 speed without all the hassles.  For grins, my Cruiser 5 now appears to have come out of the 50's balloon tire era.


----------



## unregistered (Nov 30, 2019)

[QUOTE="hm., post: 996695, member: 7901

View attachment 959297

It does have a cool local bike shop sticker though..

[/QUOTE]

Ha! @hm. My ‘82 10 speed Sidewinder has that same exact shop decal! Too funny!


----------



## Quad_Berry (Nov 23, 2022)

Still have that 10 spd Frame?


----------



## Greg47 (Nov 23, 2022)

Quad_Berry said:


> Still have that 10 spd Frame?



Here is my daily ride - a1982 Sidewinder 10-speed. The original tires were replaced by Goodyear tread black walls, the Leppert seat and layback seatpost were added for comfort and legroom. The grips are new Hunt Wild. I kept all the original parts.


----------



## Quad_Berry (Nov 23, 2022)

These are my two 82 Sidewinders, top one is all original, and I built the bottom one with all parts that I found, just got it as a frame at the start.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 24, 2022)

Wow! Dont tell anyone but I think I like these Sidewinders! Lol. I was not even aware of these! Beautiful rides!


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 24, 2022)

Quad_Berry said:


> These are my two 82 Sidewinders, top one is all original, and I built the bottom one with all parts that I found, just got it as a frame at the start.View attachment 1738387



More pics!!


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Nov 24, 2022)

Quad_Berry said:


> These are my two 82 Sidewinders, top one is all original, and I built the bottom one with all parts that I found, just got it as a frame at the start.View attachment 1738387



The top one has that “early” downtube decal! I’d be interested to see the date stamps on the crank, handlebars and headbadge!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Nov 24, 2022)

Quad_Berry said:


> These are my two 82 Sidewinders, top one is all original, and I built the bottom one with all parts that I found, just got it as a frame at the start.View attachment 1738387




The frame looks bent at the headtube on the bottom one..........


----------



## Quad_Berry (Nov 26, 2022)

Cruiserdude94 said:


> The top one has that “early” downtube decal! I’d be interested to see the date stamps on the crank, handlebars and headbadge!



Top one: Cranks are Ashtabula Schwinn dated for 79. Seatpost is 82, frame Serial is MR823603, Badge is 3271 (1981)

Bottom one I got as just the frame and collected the parts for it, none is original. Frame is ET507352, Badge is 2950 (1980)


----------



## Quad_Berry (Nov 26, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> The frame looks bent at the headtube on the bottom one..........



Yeah, unfortunately. Doesn't affect the riding though.


----------



## Quad_Berry (Nov 26, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> More pics!!



Progress photos of the Top Sidewinder, got it with wrong tires, derailleur, grips, pedals, reflectors, and a cracked rear hub. Replaced it all.


----------



## Quad_Berry (Nov 26, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> More pics!!



Progress photos of the one I built, got as just a frame and found all the parts for it. It's odd because the Bike originally had a white Schwinn caution sticker, and white headbadge which wasn't standard on the Sidewinders. Date coded for 1980, when the earliest Sidewinders were built in 81 for release in 82. I found that interesting, anyone have thoughts on that?


----------



## Quad_Berry (Nov 26, 2022)

First rode both around Whiterock lake in Dallas, TX. Quite a nice ride.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Nov 26, 2022)

Quad_Berry said:


> Progress photos of the Top Sidewinder, got it with wrong tires, derailleur, grips, pedals, reflectors, and a cracked rear hub. Replaced it all.
> 
> View attachment 1739939
> 
> ...



Did you replace that downtube decal?? Did you have it made or did you find an NOS one??


----------



## Quad_Berry (Nov 26, 2022)

Cruiserdude94 said:


> Did you replace that downtube decal?? Did you have it made or did you find an NOS one??



Velocals just came out with one.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Nov 27, 2022)

Quad_Berry said:


> Progress photos of the one I built, got as just a frame and found all the parts for it. It's odd because the Bike originally had a white Schwinn caution sticker, and white headbadge which wasn't standard on the Sidewinders. Date coded for 1980, when the earliest Sidewinders were built in 81 for release in 82. I found that interesting, anyone have thoughts on that?
> 
> View attachment 1739945




The white head badge isn't original, and the caution decal is most likely just sun faded.


----------



## Quad_Berry (Nov 27, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> The white head badge isn't original, and the caution decal is most likely just sun faded.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Nov 27, 2022)

Quad_Berry said:


> View attachment 1740625




YEP, the head badge is from late 1980, and the serial number is May of  82


----------



## Quad_Berry (Nov 27, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> YEP, the head badge is from late 1980, and the serial number is May of  82



My other sidewinder has a 1980 serial number and a 1981 badge.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Nov 28, 2022)

Quad_Berry said:


> My other sidewinder has a 1980 serial number and a 1981 badge.




YES, because the frame is built BEFORE it is assembled into a complete bike. I would assume it is an MR serial number?


----------



## Oilit (Nov 28, 2022)

Quad_Berry said:


> Top one: Cranks are Ashtabula Schwinn dated for 79. Seatpost is 82, frame Serial is MR823603, Badge is 3271 (1981)
> 
> Bottom one I got as just the frame and collected the parts for it, none is original. Frame is ET507352, Badge is 2950 (1980)



The Sidewinders with the early decals don't show up very often. You did a nice job on that one, thanks for posting! And there are truckloads of "MR" serials, I don't know what was going on at the plant, but they were supposed to be on strike. Check out this thread:








						Why so many December ‘80 frames? | All Things Schwinn
					

I’ve owned and had a lot of Schwinns through the years, as I’m sure many here have. It seems there’s an unproportional amount of December 1980 or ‘MR’ frames out there. And many of them have headbadge numbers dating through ‘83.  Does any one definitely know why?  I’ve been told that Schwinn saw...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Quad_Berry (Nov 28, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> YES, because the frame is built BEFORE it is assembled into a complete bike. I would assume it is an MR serial number?



Yes


----------



## Quad_Berry (Nov 28, 2022)

Oilit said:


> The Sidewinders with the early decals don't show up very often. You did a nice job on that one, thanks for posting! And there are truckloads of "MR" serials, I don't know what was going on at the plant, but they were supposed to be on strike. Check out this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! The decals were really rough when I got the bike from my neighbor.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 28, 2022)

Quad_Berry said:


> Thanks! The decals were really rough when I got the bike from my neighbor.



Yes, it's obvious that bike wasn't a trailer queen, it got used for it's intended purpose. But it survived in decent shape. Do you think the seatpost is original? I was thinking those early Sidewinders may have been introduced mid-year sometime in 1981, but if your seatpost is original then maybe not. I've heard that the head badge date was when the bike was assembled, but a late '81 bike wouldn't have an '82 seatpost.


----------



## Quad_Berry (Dec 2, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Yes, it's obvious that bike wasn't a trailer queen, it got used for it's intended purpose. But it survived in decent shape. Do you think the seatpost is original? I was thinking those early Sidewinders may have been introduced mid-year sometime in 1981, but if your seatpost is original then maybe not. I've heard that the head badge date was when the bike was assembled, but a late '81 bike wouldn't have an '82 seatpost.



They were assembled in late 81, for release in early 82, Seat post could have been changed out, i'm not sure.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 2, 2022)

Quad_Berry said:


> They were assembled in late 81, for release in early 82, Seat post could have been changed out, i'm not sure.



I'm not sure either. I know there are a few white Sidewinders which aren't listed in the '82 catalog, and they have the same decal as yours, so that's why I was thinking they may have been introduced sometime during 1981. That story is in this thread:








						Schwinn King Sting and Sidewinder!??? | All Things Schwinn
					

First, 26” short frame, dated December of 1980. This is the one I believe to be a king sting… but really my hopes are low.. anyone have any idea of what it could be!?    Next up also a December of 1980. I believe to be a 5 speed sidewinder although I thought they didn’t make white ones, or did...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Quad_Berry (Dec 2, 2022)

Oilit said:


> I'm not sure either. I know there are a few white Sidewinders which aren't listed in the '82 catalog, and they have the same decal as yours, so that's why I was thinking they may have been introduced sometime during 1981. That story is in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i've read that thread. Kinda hard to pick out the valuable info between all the arguing, but a good thread nonetheless. The early Sidewinders only came in Silver and White, before the Sierra brown, the ones assembled in 81. After that the Sierra brown ones were introduced and did away with the White ones. I actually found a white frame from one of my buddies i'll be getting here soon. It's a 10 speed, which I find really cool because I thought the white ones were all 5 speeds.


----------



## Quad_Berry (Dec 2, 2022)

Oilit said:


> I'm not sure either. I know there are a few white Sidewinders which aren't listed in the '82 catalog, and they have the same decal as yours, so that's why I was thinking they may have been introduced sometime during 1981. That story is in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After the Sierra brown ones came out the Frosty Silver Sidewinders got an updated decal, so the decals would match. My Silver one is one of the early Silver Sidewinders, which is why it has that decal. Here's this:


----------



## Oilit (Dec 5, 2022)

Quad_Berry said:


> After the Sierra brown ones came out the Frosty Silver Sidewinders got an updated decal, so the decals would match. My Silver one is one of the early Silver Sidewinders, which is why it has that decal. Here's this:
> 
> View attachment 1743950



That's only the second of those early spec. sheets I've seen. Did you get any envelope or anything with a date? I'd like to know exactly when these were mailed out.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 7, 2022)

Oilit said:


> That's only the second of those early spec. sheets I've seen. Did you get any envelope or anything with a date? I'd like to know exactly when these were mailed out.



I have one of these spec sheets also. Bought it off Ebay 20 years ago - there was no envelope or anything indicating a date. I can snap a photo but it's identical to the one above.  Somewhere, I think I may have a Sidewinder dealer poster. I will try and locate it and post a pic


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 7, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> I have one of these spec sheets also. Bought it off Ebay 20 years ago - there was no envelope or anything indicating a date. I can snap a photo but it's identical to the one above.  Somewhere, I think I may have a Sidewinder dealer poster. I will try and locate it and post a pic




I have a couple of these dealer posters. They are dated 1981


----------



## Oilit (Dec 7, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> I have a couple of these dealer posters. They are dated 1981
> 
> View attachment 1746922
> 
> View attachment 1746923



Do you happen to know the month these posters were sent out? They could have been produced late in '81 for the '82 model year, but if they were produced in May or June that might indicate an earlier introduction for the bikes. Either way, nice poster!


----------



## Quad_Berry (Dec 7, 2022)

Oilit said:


> That's only the second of those early spec. sheets I've seen. Did you get any envelope or anything with a date? I'd like to know exactly when these were mailed out.



Just the image, I don't have the actual spec sheet


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 8, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Do you happen to know the month these posters were sent out? They could have been produced late in '81 for the '82 model year, but if they were produced in May or June that might indicate an earlier introduction for the bikes. Either way, nice poster!




No idea when the posters were sent to the dealers? I can only assume it was late in the year.............


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 8, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Do you happen to know the month these posters were sent out? They could have been produced late in '81 for the '82 model year, but if they were produced in May or June that might indicate an earlier introduction for the bikes. Either way, nice poster!



That looks like the one I have. Thanks for posting! I got in late last night and did not have a chance to look for mine.

Going from memory, my (Chestnut) '82 Sidewinder 5 speed has an October '81 serial #. All the cables have '81 date codes as well. It's all original, down to the very cracked Schwinn Studded Balloons.  Has a dealer decal from a shop in Lodi, California. Will check the date code stamped in the badge.

Will try to post some pics this weekend.


----------

